# carrera exclusiv 20100 set Qs



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

I am tring to figure out what year this 1/24 exclusiv set came out and if paying 125. is worth it, I think its from the late 1970s or early 1980s. it has the white #15 porsche and the red #11 ferrari both 1/24 scale the set is complete in box in great shape slightly used , please help thankyou


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------

